# Can you have two dogs with the same name?



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thoughts were running through my mind yesterday at our little Spoiled Maltese get together.....

This was the plan...I would slip Tink in place of Abbie and Andrea would never know....at least not for several hours...maybe...what do u think?????  
[attachment=34205:A_clean_Tink.jpg]

Here's she is.....the one I almost dog napped her yesterday....and to save time when I call Abbey, 2 dogs would come running! cool eh?  
[attachment=34202:Abbey_sa...th_daddy.jpg]

Little Miss Abbie had a little too much fun playing with her pals.... obviously!!! :wub: 
[attachment=34203:Abbey__s_tired.jpg]

Poor girl was tired enough to get her jammies on, Tink was hiding when they left -so I couldn't pull off the switch :smmadder: 
[attachment=34204:Abbey_in_PJ__s.jpg]

Yo, Andrea, want to come visit again next week????  :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- What a plan. But I don't think it would have worked unless Andrea had lots and lots and lots of drinks. :biggrin: 

Such cute pics of the second Abbey. :wub: :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Sure Pat :chili: I'll come whenever you'll have me again ! And as for miss Abbie, I think MY little knuckle head would come running whatever you called her as long as it was in a happy tone :HistericalSmiley: She is a blonde for sure :brownbag: I'll take Tinker Tot any day :wub:

Look at Abbie's hair after getting misted from the hot tub :smrofl: Too funny! 
I'm packing my bags and I'm going to come and live with you. Do you have room for my rowdy crowd? :smtease:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I love Andrea's Abbie! She is such a happy and personable little dog. 

Sure you can have two with the same name :thumbsup:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I don't think Miss Abbey would appreciate another Princess in the house!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Pat you are so funny!

Great photos.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> I don't think Miss Abbey would appreciate another Princess in the house!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:[/B]



You got that right! Well, my Abbey let Andrea's Abbie know who was boss....right away!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well they are _spelled_ differently.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Well Pat, eventhough little Abbie is truly beautiful I think you outta keep Tinky. You could change his name to Abbey.....he wouldn't care.  :wub:


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

Great pics!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwww Abbie is tiny ... how many pounds is she ???

Ummm no...I think there is a little bit of a colouring difference :brownbag:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Well Pat, eventhough little Abbie is truly beautiful I think you outta keep Tinky. You could change his name to Abbey.....he wouldn't care.  :wub:[/B]



Absolutely, and if that doesn't work. Billy can wear a dress and change his name.

Come on Tinks. Come home to Auntie Deb :wub: 

Billy!! Ooooops, I mean Abbie, get that dress back on!!! :smrofl:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Two beautiful Abbie/Abbeys. I can only imagine having two Bonnies. :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag: Not a pretty sight.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: LOL

I don't blame you for wanting to dognap her :wub: :wub: :wub: 

but do NOT swap Mr. adorable: Tink :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I love both Tink and Abbie - I would have liquored Andrea up and kept them both . :biggrin: Sarah


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

ill take tink!!!! tink is sooooo cute!!!!!! i want him!! lol of course abbie and abby are cuties !!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> Awwwwwwwwww Abbie is tiny ... how many pounds is she ???
> 
> Ummm no...I think there is a little bit of a colouring difference :brownbag:[/B]



Abbie is like 3 pounds - a feather weight next to big old 5 pound Abbey!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=530753
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Billy and a Tink? Both re-named Abbey? :w00t: Ummmm, you want to try it out for me? I'll send Tink right over....and I'll even put a dress on him. (he and Abbey are the same size).


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Both Abbeys/Abbies are adorable!!! Thanks for sharing such cute pics!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ha :HistericalSmiley: What a great idea Pat! Call one name and two dogs come running. :smrofl: I agree with Andrea though-you could call that sweet little hyper girl anything and she'd come a runnin', tongue out  She's such a doll-I just love her :wub:


----------

